# Round over on small parts



## misterbig (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a project that has some 1" x 2" x 3/4" pieces that I need to put a .25 radius edge on. What method would you use for this? I need a safe solution.

M


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Hand clamp..*



misterbig said:


> I have a project that has some 1" x 2" x 3/4" pieces that I need to put a .25 radius edge on. What method would you use for this? I need a safe solution.
> 
> M



If the pieces are a regular shape, I would lock them in a large hand clamp and run the pieces along your router table fence...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Take a wide board and radius the edge, then rip it to width and then chop it into the lengths you need. Or use James method.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

What they said. Or, I now just use my ROS on the edges of the pieces I do, works out great for me, much faster, much less hassle. Close enough is good enough in my case.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The two screw clamp like James suggested is how I do it, but I glued some 80 grit sandpaper to the jaws to make them hold onto the parts better. The sandpaper does not damage your parts, if it doesn't slip, or you could make a special jig/tool to hold your work - kind of a long handle with a pocket in the end that fits your part, with maybe a holding screw or two.

Whatever you do, take the time to avoid putting your fingers near the sharp spinney thing. I have a 6" rule that I always follow "Thou shalt never have fingers closer than 6" of the spinney thing".

Charley


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

*Roundover of Small Pieces*

I am working on a project for my grandsons that has 3" circles on the top. To round over the edges, to make them look like gold medals, I made a duplicate from stock that is 1 1/2" thick. Using double sided carpet tape I stuck the two pieces together. Using a round over bit with a top bearing I was able to create the edge I wanted and keep my fingers clear of the bit.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I actually just did this for similar sized pieces. I started out with James's method, but because they were curved, it didn't work out that well. I ended up using a Grr-Rip Block to hold the piece down, while keeping my fingers away from the spinning bit.


----------

